# Looking For A Few Good Jigging/Popping Fishermen!!!



## Baja Dreamer (May 10, 2010)

Word has it that Dennis Braid is looking for a couple of fanatical jigging/popping fishermen who want to fight BIG fish and can can join the BRAID Products 16 day trip on the Excel starting Nov. 26, 2010. There will be a film crew onboard taping the trip for Trev Gowdy's *Monster Fish* tv show.

This is an opportunity to catch big yellowfin tuna, yellowtail, and wahoo on jigs and poppers, at detinations like the world famous Hurricane Bank and banks off of lower Baja.

Here are some of the details:

Depart: Nov. 26.10 8:00 am 
Arrival: Dec. 12.10 8:00 am 
Length: 16 Days
Cost: $4,750

(24 passenger limited load ) Braid Products / Open /Monster TV Show /Call to book)

EXCEL Sportfishing
2838 Garrison Street
San Diego, CA 92106
P: 619.223.7493
F: 619.223.1292

The current thinking by many folks is that the numbers of 100+ lb. YFT being caught at Alijos Rocks from very early this season might be an indicator of a fantastic big fish season on the longer fall and winter trips this year!

This trip in particular has a good regular following consisting of some very experienced people. For those who have been wanting to try a longer trip for big tuna and wahoo, this trip provides a great learning environment and the chance to learn from some of the best! For those who want to fish the jigs and poppers, this trip will give you a shot at some of the best fishing that the west coast has to offer, on a great fishing platform, with great food and good company! 

FISH HARD!

Chris


----------

